# Leicestershire Farm, March 2019



## ocelot397 (May 27, 2019)

I forgot about this one from March. This is an abandoned farm in Leicestershire and by the looks of it, it's been vacant for over a decade; I've not got any history on the place sorry.

The main house is on full lock-down, after what looks like a full scumbag invasion, so a few of my better outside and farm building shots.

1.



2.



3.



4. Not the best quality, but this is one of several old-style of animal stables



5. Another type



6. Would have driven belt machinery in the past (possibly air powered)



7. I liked the mix of decay going on here



8. Inside the workshop



9. Upstairs, the millstone is attached to the below machinery



10.



11.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 28, 2019)

Image 6 looks rather like the vacuum pump from a milking machine installation.


----------



## ocelot397 (Jun 1, 2019)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Image 6 looks rather like the vacuum pump from a milking machine installation.



I think it's of that ilk, but the drum was a for a belt of some variety; quite an old design?


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 1, 2019)

Yes a vacuum pump for a milking machine. Usually an electric motor turns them via 'V' belts.


----------

